# WoW Auflösungsproblem



## koewi (1. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe seit letztem Jahr einen Acer Aspire 5553G Laptop, mit dem ich jetzt einige Zeit WoW (flüssig und auf hohen Details) gespielt habe (Auflösung 13xx*7xx (irgendsoeine Laptopauflösung)).
Nun habe ich seit heute einen LG W2261 als externen Bildschirm. Optimale Auflösung 1920*1080. Funktioniert auch top im Desktopbetrieb.
Nun ergibt sich aber folgendes Problem. 
Wenn ich WoW starte, wird nur 1920*1080 optimal angezeigt. Blöderweise, schafft das aber die Grafikkarte nicht und ich habe bedingt durch niedrige FPS Ruckler im Spiel.
Also muss ich eine andere Widescreenauflösung nutzen, nur dummerweise, füllt keine andere Einstellung, den kompletten Bildschirm aus.
Ich würde gerne 1280*720 benutzen, allerdings bilden sich dort Oben und Unten des Bildschirms schwarze Ränder (das Bild ist gestaucht). 
Früher bei meiner Röhre, hät ich das Bild einfach zurecht gezogen und so entstaucht. Die Einstellung fehlt aber bei meinem neuen Bildschirm, es gibt nurnoch so nen "Automatische Einstellung" Button. 
Wenn ich diesen drücke, krig ich nur "Autobildeinstellung in Bearbeitung Optimale Darstellung Auflösung auf 1920*1080 setzen" als Antwort.
Also meine Frage, wie krig ich bei niedrigerer Auflösung die schwarzen Ränder weg?

Grüße koewi

*edit* wenn ich Ingame das Monitormenu öffnen, zeigt er als Auflösung auch nur 1280*960 an. Heißt, dass der Monitor, kann die *720er Auflösung nicht? Wie könnte ich die Auflösung trotzdem durchsetzen?


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2011)

Solltest halt schon die empfohlene Einstellung vom Bildschirm benutzen, ansonsten ist verzerrt und unscharf. Würde also lieber auf Laptop spielen als unscharf auf einem großen Bildschirm.


----------



## mristau (1. April 2011)

Da der Monitor 1920x1080 als native Auflösung hat, ist es wohl einer mit 16:9, also musst du dir eine 16:9 Auflösung aussuchen, leider steht bei WoW nur "weit" dran, was 16:9 und 16:10 sein kann
Aber bei einer 16:9 dürften eigentlich keine Streifen auftauchen

verzerrt wird nur wenn es keine passende 16:9 ist, bzw. bei WoW garnicht, weil dafür ja die Balken kommen
unscharf auch kaum, die heutigen Monitore können auch sehr gut mit anderen Auflösungen umgehen, es kommt dort zum teil auf den Quotienten an von nativer zu genutzter Auflösung

Edit: Schau mal in Windows Vista oder Windows 7 über die Bildschirmauflösung, dort wird die native empfohlen und ein paar die auch noch gut passen angeboten, bei mir z.B. 1920x1080, 1600x900, 1280x720


----------



## koewi (1. April 2011)

Empfohlen und damit auch nativ wäre dann 1920*1080, als weitere, die gut passt steht da unter anderem auch 1280*720. Wenn ich diese aber in Windows einstelle, habe ich genauso schwarze Ränder oben und unten, wie in WoW. Sobald ich unter die 1920*1080 gehe tauchen schwarze Ränder auf. Bei 1600*900 sind die Ränder nur nicht so breit wie bei 1280*720. Interessant ist auch, dass CS mit einer Auflösung von 800*600 auf den ganzen Bildschirm skaliert wird und keine schwarzen Ränder auftauchen.


Problem behoben. Habe Laptop und LCD über HDMI verbunden, danach ging alles wunderbar. Hing auch mit den Grakatreibern zusammen.
Nähere Infos hier:
www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9661204#post9661204


----------

